# Confirming this is a Westfield built or...?



## scrubbinrims (Feb 11, 2015)

I am selling this project, but I'd like to nail down what it is beforehand.
I am thinking Westfield and I slapped on a badge for it, but the pinched seat stays in addition to this era not my area of expertise, has me scratching my head.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2015)

Any pics Chris?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 11, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Any pics Chris?



coming from iphone shortly...wait for it...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> coming from iphone shortly...wait for it...




Glad I did! NIce!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 11, 2015)

More pics


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 11, 2015)

Maybe a cigar tank it took?
Sorry for the lousy pics, in a hurry today.
Chris


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 11, 2015)

It's a Westfield.


----------



## sam (Feb 11, 2015)

Gibson pedals


----------



## chitown (Feb 11, 2015)

The fork certainly looks Westfield but the frames rear stays look beefier than anything from Westfield that I've seen. I am far from a Westfield expert but the fact it's a repaint and badgeless makes is harder to know for sure what is original to the bike.


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes. Westfield built.


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Columbia pedals.


----------

